# Interschool Horse Show?



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I do and its actually called Interscolastic in the US. I do high school/middle school called Interscholastic Equestrian Association or IEA. there is also IHSA for college and that stands for Interscholastic Horse Show Association. My sister competes on the University of Findlays IHSA team. They are 4 time national champions!! I do IEA on the very new Hancock Horseman team and our second ever show is this sunday!!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Like ICHSA (Intercollegiate horse show association)?

I would but it's all english here on the east coast.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I competed through IHSA (Intercollegiate Horse Show Association) while in college. But now that I've graduated (and finally have my own horse), I haven't been involved with it anymore. I had a blast though! It was so much fun (I'd never shown before) and I really liked planning our own horse shows. 

I rode one of Findlay's horses at IHSA Nationals in 2005. It was very interesting to see the quality of the horses those East Coast schools had! We kind of just scrounge together horses that have been at pasture for a year or something. We even worked for our local Therapeutic Riding Center to earn time to practice ride on their horses. Basically, anything with 4 hooves and an owner willing to "donate" the animal's time were our mounts! :wink: It was good though, we got to learn to ride _any_ kind of horse...not just the push-button kind!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea, Findlay's a big horse school I've heard. Is that in Ohio?


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

tim said:


> Yea, Findlay's a big horse school I've heard. Is that in Ohio?


Yea findlay is in ohio. Findlay,ohio!!! It is probebly the best equine school there is and their IHSA program is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well my university use to be IHSA but now they are apart of the NCAA. We are also a varsity team. (California State University Fresno) This is my first year on the team and i havent perticipated in any showing although i did get to participate in a scrimmage and we had to perform a sort of like dressage test which was hard for me to do since i am all jumpers :roll:


----------

